
Ask HN: Crystal and Kemal or Elixir and Phoenix? - galfarragem
Where would you spend your freetime: Crystal + Kemal or Elixir + Phoenix?
======
marvel_boy
Any of the two are great. But Elixir and Phoenix has a lot of traction right
now. All my Ruby friends and learning Phoenix in a crazy way.

------
herbst
Rubyist here, obviously Crystal ;)

------
softinio
Elixir would have my vote and you get to play BEAM and the actor pattern which
is fun :-)

------
binki89
Crystal is so great to use.

